# هل بقى المسيح ثلاثة ايام و ثلاثة ليالي في القبر؟



## رفعت بشاى (20 فبراير 2009)

سلام المسيح معكم
اريد ان استفسر عن ما ورد بانجبل معلمنا متى الاصحاح 12 عدد 40 
وهو ان السيد المسيح ظل ف القبر ثلاثة ايام وثلاثة ليال
ولكن السيد المسيح لة المجد لم يمكث ف القبر سوى ثلاثة ايام وليلتان 
الايام هم الجمعة والسبت والاحد وهذا ليس بة اى جدال او سؤال 
اما الليالى فهم مساء الجمعةومساء السبت وبهذا يكونا ليلتان فقط وهذا ما اريد الاستفسار عنة
مع العلم انى قد قرات ردكم بشان هذا الموضوع ولكن سامحونى لم افهم او اقتنع بالرد
فهل  من مزيد من الايضاح 
الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2009)

اهلاً بك يا اخ رفعت

هل قرأت هذا الموضوع كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال ؟

ما هو الشئ الذي لم تفهمه؟


----------



## رفعت بشاى (20 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك جدا على الاهتمام بسؤالى  والرد بهذة الطريقة المفصلة والمقنعة جدا .
الرب يعوض تعبك خيرا.
ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## My Rock (20 فبراير 2009)

الشكر للاخ new_man صاحب الموضوع الاخر

مرحب بك معنا

لا تتأخر في طرح اي تساؤل عندك يا اخي الحبيب, فهنا العديد من الاخوة المتمرسين للرد على الشبهات و مستعدين للاجابة على اي شبهة, فنحن نثق بأن كتابنا المقدس هو كلام الله و لا يوجد به حرف واحد متناقض

نحن اخوتك في المسيح و يسعدنا ان نرد على استفساراتك لتكن انت بدورك ايضاً جاهزاً لمساعدة غير و مجاوبة السائلين

الرب يباركك عزيزي رفعت..


----------



## alita (28 فبراير 2009)

نشكركم على هدا التفسير


----------



## AZEL (2 مارس 2009)

my rock قال:


> اهلاً بك يا اخ رفعت
> 
> هل قرأت هذا الموضوع كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاث أيام وثلاث ليال ؟
> 
> ما هو الشئ الذي لم تفهمه؟



الزميل my rock
تحية و بعد .
احب ان اقول لك و للاخوة الزملاء انني ملحد و ابحث عن الحقيقة جربت المنتديات الاسلامية فلم اجد فيها الا اساطير و امور غير منطقية و قد اخبرت مؤخراً عن هذا المنتدى الكريم ان به جله من الباحثين عن الحقيقة و معطيها اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة بخوصوص هذا الموضوع وهي :-
***هل بقي المسيح في القبر ثلاثة ايام متواصلة و اذا كانت متواصلة فهذا يعني ان الله اعطاة قوى خارقة فكيف تمكن الكافرون به من صلبه و ما الحكمة من ذلك ؟؟؟؟
او)) اذا مكث المسيح ثلاثة ايام و تفسير اليوم ليس كما هو متعارف عندنا بل هو فترة زمنية قد تكون اقل من يوم ( 3 فترات متقطعة من 3 ايام ) اين الاعجاز في الموضوع ؟؟
ارجو ان اجد الجواب هنا عن طريقك او طريق احد الزملاء .
تحاتي للجميع .


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 مارس 2009)

azel قال:


> الزميل my rock
> تحية و بعد .
> احب ان اقول لك و للاخوة الزملاء انني ملحد و ابحث عن الحقيقة جربت المنتديات الاسلامية فلم اجد فيها الا اساطير و امور غير منطقية و قد اخبرت مؤخراً عن هذا المنتدى الكريم ان به جله من الباحثين عن الحقيقة و معطيها اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة بخوصوص هذا الموضوع وهي :-
> ***هل بقي المسيح في القبر ثلاثة ايام متواصلة و اذا كانت متواصلة فهذا يعني ان الله اعطاة قوى خارقة فكيف تمكن الكافرون به من صلبه و ما الحكمة من ذلك ؟؟؟؟
> ...



الزميل العزيز ازيل
تقول بأنك ملحد فهل تعرف ما معنى ملحد؟؟؟الملحد يا عزيزي لا يؤمن أصلاً بوجود إله
فكيف تقول:يعني ان الله اعطاه قوى خارقة.....وانت ملحد ولا تؤمن أساساً بوجود الله؟؟
عيب عليك يا مسلم تقول عن نفسك ملحد لان ده كذب وغير مبرر لان اي حد يقدر يسأل عن الايمان المسيحي في القسم ده تبقى مقعدتك حتتبوأ النار لقولك انك ملحد
لما تحترم نفسك وتحترم عقول الاخرين إبقى تعال وإسأل اللي انت عاوزو
سلام يا ملحد​


----------



## AZEL (7 مارس 2009)

elias017 قال:


> الزميل العزيز ازيل
> تقول بأنك ملحد فهل تعرف ما معنى ملحد؟؟؟الملحد يا عزيزي لا يؤمن أصلاً بوجود إله
> فكيف تقول:يعني ان الله اعطاه قوى خارقة.....وانت ملحد ولا تؤمن أساساً بوجود الله؟؟
> عيب عليك يا مسلم تقول عن نفسك ملحد لان ده كذب وغير مبرر لان اي حد يقدر يسأل عن الايمان المسيحي في القسم ده تبقى مقعدتك حتتبوأ النار لقولك انك ملحد
> ...


عزيزي انا ملحد لم اكذب و انا من اشد المعارضين للفكر الاسلامي ،
عزيزي انا سالت من وجه نظر ملحد و تطرقت الى معتقداتكم فسألت السؤال بهذه الصيغة ، و اما اذا كنت تعتقد اني مسلم متغطي بستار الالحاد فما عليك الا زيارة منتدى العلمانيين العرب .
تحياتي .


----------



## My Rock (7 مارس 2009)

azel قال:


> الزميل my rock
> تحية و بعد .
> احب ان اقول لك و للاخوة الزملاء انني ملحد و ابحث عن الحقيقة جربت المنتديات الاسلامية فلم اجد فيها الا اساطير و امور غير منطقية و قد اخبرت مؤخراً عن هذا المنتدى الكريم ان به جله من الباحثين عن الحقيقة و معطيها اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة بخوصوص هذا الموضوع وهي :-
> ***هل بقي المسيح في القبر ثلاثة ايام متواصلة و اذا كانت متواصلة فهذا يعني ان الله اعطاة قوى خارقة فكيف تمكن الكافرون به من صلبه و ما الحكمة من ذلك ؟؟؟؟
> ...



الاخ العزيز azel
مرحب بك, مهما كان ايمانك و خلفيتك
مهما اختلفنا في ايماننا لا يمنع ان نكون اخوة و اصدقاء, نتبادل الكلام و الحوار بارقى الطرق و الكلمات
يسعدني كثيراً التواصل معك و الاجابة على اسئلتك, لكن لي طلب صغير منك.. وهو ان تنقل مشاركتك الاولى الى موضوع منفصل و انا سارد عليك مباشرةً

اتمنى ان تتقبلي طلبي هذا لنكمل حوارنا في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت القارئ و صاحب الموضوع

تحياتي لك


----------



## الياس السرياني (7 مارس 2009)

azel قال:


> عزيزي انا ملحد لم اكذب و انا من اشد المعارضين للفكر الاسلامي ،
> عزيزي انا سالت من وجه نظر ملحد و تطرقت الى معتقداتكم فسألت السؤال بهذه الصيغة ، و اما اذا كنت تعتقد اني مسلم متغطي بستار الالحاد فما عليك الا زيارة منتدى العلمانيين العرب .
> تحياتي .



أتمنى ان تكون صادقاً بكل ما قلته وخصوصاً*بأنك باحث عن الحق*
وإن كنت انا لم أُصدقك منذ البداية فهذا لأني رأيت الكثير مما يدَّعون ما ليسوا 
وإن كنت قد أخطأت في حقك فأنا آآآآآآآسف من كل قلبي 
وكما قال حبيبي بالرب ماي روك أهلاً بك أيّاً كان إيمانك مادمت صادقاً بالبحث عن الحقيقة
وما دام الاخ ماي روك جاهز لإجابتك على أي شيء تريد فأنا سأكون فقط قارء
فأنا أصغر بكثير من ان أُفيدك بشيء بوجود أُستاذي ماي روك
وربنا يفتح عيونك وعيون قلبك لتعرفه وتعبده بالروح والحق كما ينبغي له
وانا مرة أُخرة آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآسف للخروج عن الموضوع
سلام الإله الذي لا ريب فيه للجميع​


----------



## mena.gold (12 أبريل 2010)

سلام ونعمة دا الرد على سوالك  منقول 



عرض الآيات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع:

1- حِينَئِذٍ أَجَابَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً».  فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ.  لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال" (إنجيل متى 12: 38-40).

2- "جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ فَاسِقٌ يَلْتَمِسُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ" (إنجيل متى 16: 4)

3- "هذَا الْجِيلُ شِرِّيرٌ. يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةُ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ.  لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ آيَةً لأَهْلِ نينوى، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجِيلِ" (إنجيل لوقا 11: 29، 30)

# "وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ" (متى 20: 19)


ما هي الآية، وما هو أوجه الشبه؟

قد يرى البعض في قصة يونان البساطة، وأنها أمر لا علاقة له بـ"الآية" أي المعجزة..  لقد تناولنا سابقاً هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت هذا الأمر في الجزء الخاص بقصة يونان النبي والحوت في قسم الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس.  ولكن السؤال هو:

1- الحياة: هل الآية هي في البقاء حياً بعد فترة كتلك؟  أم:

2- الموت: هل الآية هي في القيامة بعد المشكلة؟

من أوجهة الشبه أيضاً، كما أن الحوت ألقاه دون أن يؤذيه، فما كان ممكناً للقبر أن يظل مغلقاً على المسيح " لأنك لا تترك نفسي في الهاوية ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً" (مز10:16) ويونان رمز للمسيح.

الآية أيضاً هي في إيمانهم بعد القيامة، فكما أن خبر الحوت ربما وصل لأهل نينوى من البحارة، ثم خرج يونان حياً، وكان هذا سبباً فى إيمان أهل نينوى، فكانت آية يونان هى خروجه من بطن الحوت بعد ثلاثة أيام. وآية المسيح الكبرى هى خروجه من الموت بعد ثلاثة أيام. والمعنى وراء هذا الكلام أن الضربات التى كانت ستوجه لنينوى إن لم تتب، ستوجه لليهود لو رفضوا الإيمان بالمسيح، وهذا ما حدث من تيطس سنة 70 م.  وأيضاً آمن بعض اليهود بعد قيامة السيد المسيح..  وهذا كما حدث مع اهل نينوى.

الآية تكمن في فكرة الموت والقيامة:

1- يونان لا يمثل المسيح في القبر بالجسد. لكن يمثل المسيح في الجحيم بالروح.  المسيح عندما أسلم الروح انفصلت الروح عن الجسد، واللاهوت متحد بالروح واللاهوت متحد بالجسد. واتحاد اللاهوت بالروح وبالجسد اتحاد كامل ودائم لا ينفصل؛ فالسيد المسيح لـه نزولين:

أ) نزول بالروح للجحيم أو نزول النفس للهاوية (أعمال 2: 27): "نزل إلى الجحيم من قبل الصليب" (القداس الإلهى). 

   نزول الروح للجحيم هو ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليالي. (مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت).

ب) ونزول بالجسد للقبر. أما نزول الجسد في القبر فيكون ثلاثة أيام وليلتين (فى ثالث يوم قام). (متى 20: 19): "لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية و لا تدع قدوسك يرى فساداً"… سبق فرأى وتكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تُتْرَك نفسه في الهاوية ولا رأى جسده فساداً (أعمال 2: 27، 31).

2- يونان لم يمت، ولكن المسيح مات!  مات بالجسد؛ ويوضح الكتاب هذه النقطة بقوله: "مماتاً فى الجسد لكن محيي فى الروح". (أى محيي فى النفس) (1بط3: 18).  وحياً بالروح؛ ففى بطرس الأولى يقول: "الذى فيه (أى فى الروح المحيي) أيضاً ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي فى السجن (لكى يحييها) (1بط 3: 3: 19).


شرح فكرة بقاء المسيح في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي:

هناك أكثر من فكرة حول هذا الأمر..  أبسطها التالي:

يقول الكتاب أنه كانت ظلمة على وجه الأرض كلها من الساعة السادسة (12 ظهراً) للتاسعة (3 بعد الظهر). ونحو الساعة التاسعة أى قبل الساعة التاسعة بقليل أى فى أثناء الظلمة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم وأسلم الروح" (متى 27: 46).

إذن، فموت المسيح ووضعه في القبر كان في مدة:

الجمعة قبل الغروب (يوم)، وبعده في المساء (ليلة)

السبت كامل (يوم + ليلة)

الأحد فجراً (يوم)

أو بطريقة أخرى، المسيح بقى في القبر:

جزء من الجمعة

السبت كاملاً

جزء من الأحد

إذا قلنا هذا، فالمسيح بقى في القبر ثلاثة أيام وليلتين، وليس ثلاث ليالي!


أين الليلة الثالثة؟!

كمقدمة عامة، لاحظ أولاً أن الكتاب لم يقل عن يونان أنه قضى في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال‏ (‏كاملة‏) (‏يونان‏1: 17).‏

1- الأمر ببساطة هو أن التقويم اليهودي والتلمود يحتسب الجزء من اليوم كأنه يوم كامل. فجزء الليل يعتبر الليل كله. وجزء اليوم يعتبر اليوم كله. واليوم يقال عن النهار وليس عن 24 ساعة.  للمزيد انظر أيضاً "معانى كلمة يوم في الكتاب المقدس".

2- وأيضاً يعبِّر اليهود عن اليوم بقولهم "صباح ومساء" أو "نهار وليلة" (تك إصحاح 1؛ 7: 4، 12؛ دا 14:8؛ تث18:9؛ 1مل8:19؛ استير 4: 16؛ متى 27: 63-64).

# من أوضح الآيات في الكتاب المقدس (ستجد نصه في موقع القديس تكلا هنا) التي توضح هذا الأمر جلياً هو التالي، ومن سفر واحد، والآيتان متعاقبتان؛ الآية الثانية وراء الأولى:

(أستير 4: 16): "اذْهَبِ اجْمَعْ جَمِيعَ الْيَهُودِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي شُوشَنَ وَصُومُوا مِنْ جِهَتِي وَلاَ تَأْكُلُوا وَلاَ تَشْرَبُوا ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا. وَأَنَا أَيْضًا وَجَوَارِيَّ نَصُومُ كَذلِكَ. وَهكَذَا أَدْخُلُ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ خِلاَفَ السُّنَّةِ. فَإِذَا هَلَكْتُ، هَلَكْتُ".

(أستير 5: 1): "وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لَبِسَتْ أَسْتِيرُ ثِيَابًا مَلَكِيَّةً وَوَقَفَتْ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ الدَّاخِلِيَّةِ مُقَابِلَ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، وَالْمَلِكُ جَالِسٌ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مُلْكِهِ فِي بَيْتِ الْمُلْكِ مُقَابِلَ مَدْخَلِ الْبَيْتِ".

التدبير الإلهي الجميل أن الآيتان لا يفصلهما شيئاً!  فآخر آية في أصحاح 4 تتحدث عن مهلة صوم "ثلاثة أيام"، ثم ينتهي الاصحاح.  يبدأ الأصحاح 5 بقوله "وفي اليوم الثالث".  فكما أوضحنا أن الكتاب يتحدث عن اليوم كجزء من اليوم، وبالأكثر كما اتضح من هذه الآية أنه قال "ثلاثة أيام ليلاً ونهارا" عن ثلاثة أيام وليلتين.. باحتساب أن جزء اليوم الثالث كأنه يوماً كاملاً.  وبنفس المنطق ذكر السيد المسيح (اليهودي) ذكر "ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليالي".


----------



## Strident (12 أبريل 2010)

ممكن حتة "النزول بالروح كان 3 أيام و 3 ليالي" بالتفصيل؟

ثانياً: ام أفهم آخر جزء:


1- الأمر ببساطة هو أن التقويم اليهودي والتلمود يحتسب الجزء من اليوم كأنه يوم كامل. فجزء الليل يعتبر الليل كله. وجزء اليوم يعتبر اليوم كله. واليوم يقال عن النهار وليس عن 24 ساعة. للمزيد انظر أيضاً "معانى كلمة يوم في الكتاب المقدس".

2- وأيضاً يعبِّر اليهود عن اليوم بقولهم "صباح ومساء" أو "نهار وليلة" (تك إصحاح 1؛ 7: 4، 12؛ دا 14:8؛ تث18:9؛ 1مل8:19؛ استير 4: 16؛ متى 27: 63-64).

1 و 2 مش ضد بعض؟ في 1 انت بتقول يوم مش 24 ساعة انما النهار بس...و في 2 بتقول ان يوم معناها النهار و الليل مع بعض

معلش هتعبك معايا


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2010)

> http://www.obliquity.com/cgi-bin/easter.cgi?year=30
> فإن عيد الفصح هو الاحد 7 ابريل والذي يقع بعد اكتمال القمر الذي يحسب علي طريق باسكال الفلكية


*عيد الفصح اليهودى هو اللى  بيقع فى يوم الاحد التالى لاكتمال القمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيد الفصح اليهودى يكون فى اليوم الرابع عشر من شهر نيسان مع اكتمال القمر نفسه 
فين الكلام دا ان عيد الفصح اليهودى بيقع فى يوم الاحد التالى لاكتمال القمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا فصح المسيحين يا عزيزى اللى بيقع فى الاحد التالى للفصح اليهودى اللى بيقع فى اليوم الرابع عشر من الشهر اليهودى(الشهر القمرى)*


----------



## متبع الحق (30 يوليو 2010)

اطمع في كرمك ان أؤجل ردي يوما واحدا لاضطراري للمغادرة الان
مستني ردك


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2010)

> اطمع في كرمك ان أؤجل ردي يوما واحدا لاضطراري للمغادرة الان
> مستني ردك


*ليكن لك ماتريد يا عزيزى عايز اقولك حاجة كمان ان بسكال تعنى الفصحى
يعنى هو اسمه اكتمال القمر الفصحى 
Pascal derives from the Latin paschalis or pashalis, which means "relating to Easter", from Latin pascha ("Easter"), Greek Πάσχα, Aramaic pasḥā, in turn from the Hebrew pesach, which means "to be born on, or to be associated with, Passover day".*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 يوليو 2010)

*افتح هنا وشوف بداية القمر هنا 
**http://www.obliquity.com/cgi-bin/lunar.cgi?Year=30&Month=3*
*وبعدين امشى معاه واحدة واحدة فى الحسابات هنا *
*http://www.obliquity.com/cgi-bin/easter.cgi?year=30*
*ونفس الموقع اكد ان يوم الفصح اليهودى سيكون يوم الاربعاء
يعنى بحسابات يوم اليهود هو ليلة الخميس
**Easter is the Sunday following the Paschal Full Moon, so we need to determine the day of the week on which the Paschal Full Moon falls. **W = (D + 10 - L) mod 7* 
*where Sunday=0, Monday=1, ..., Saturday=6 *
*In 30, W=3 and therefore the Paschal Full Moon 
*
*falls on Wednesday* 
*اكتمال القمر الفصحى يوم الاربعاء*
*واننا اصلا نوصل ليوم الفصح اليهودى من ايام الاسبوع فى سنة 30 ميلادية دا يكفى ويكفى ويكفى ويكفى *


----------



## My Rock (30 يوليو 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع


----------

